
Newfangled Credit Cards Cause Headaches at Stores Across America - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-13/newfangled-credit-cards-cause-headaches-at-stores-across-america
======
draw_down
Most places I use my card at have chip readers. The big downside is how long
it takes to complete the transaction now. It was a few seconds, now it can be
30-45. Just standing there with a dumb look on your face.

